# Audi TT Mk1 Convertible Black - RestorFX...AND NOW CLEARFX'd



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

So tomorrow my car goes in for the RestorFX Treatment along with a headlight lense refurb...

I will get some detailed pictures up this evening of the BEFORE and with any luck tomorrow evening the car will be done and have the AFTER pictures uploaded...

Has anybody had this treatment done before? What are your thoughts?

I saw a few Audi's, VW's and Porsche's at the shop today which looked fantastic! So I have high hopes.


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

So I had a phone call this morning and the car is done...

Last night I got some progress pictures, some before, some during...and in a couple of hours I will know what the after looks like :twisted:

Its fair to say I'm rather excited to see this in the flesh...

BEFORE/PREP








DURING


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

And another update with the headlight progress...

BEFORE





AFTER





I am very pleased


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

If anybody is interested in more information on the services my friend can offer please visit:

https://en-gb.facebook.com/restorfxpaintperfect/

Billy is an amazing guy and really does put the work in. He can do full resprays, accident damage repairs, basically a bodywork wizzard...all work done to the highest standard!


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

And the car is done!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like a top job


----------



## MoocherTT (Aug 8, 2016)

Looks great....how much that set you back?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

A-maz-in' Looks incredible. Only black can look as good as that. Even the roof looks better than my 5 week old Mk3.
Of course the down side is that it will show every swirl mark now so you will have to be extra careful when cleaning it.


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

This stuff won't swirl 

I'm having another coat applied in a month after this stuff has fully hardened...ClearFX! The rain doesn't even bead then, it just falls straight off the car!

Looks amazing now in all weather conditions, Everyone is now commenting how good the 15 year old paintwork looks


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

If you wanted this done it would be £400 plus another £350 if you want the ClearFX too


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

So over the weekend the car has had a coat of ClearFx and the alloys re-done in a silver with tinted clear coat.

The coating is amazing, everything just runs straight off the car, and the early morning beading looked sensational today 

The wheel colour changes depending on the light, it ranges from chrome silver > anthracite

I will get some better pictures soon...


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

D3YMO said:


> So over the weekend the car has had a coat of ClearFx and the alloys re-done in a silver with tinted clear coat.
> 
> The coating is amazing, everything just runs straight off the car, and the early morning beading looked sensational today
> 
> The wheel colour changes depending on the light, it ranges from chrome silver > anthracite


Looking fantastic! 8) Hope you're still OK for the run out to Barnoldswick on Saturday to show it off.


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

Cloud said:


> D3YMO said:
> 
> 
> > So over the weekend the car has had a coat of ClearFx and the alloys re-done in a silver with tinted clear coat.
> ...


I am indeed...

Have a wash booked in for the saturday morning early doors so should be sparkly for the meet 

Hopefully my centre caps will be finished for then too (they went too dark at the sprayers on friday)


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

Cant believe how this looks, its stunning. So they havent resprayed it? they have just detailed and applied these coating ? cant get over the finish!

How long does this coating last /?


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

LOWBOYTT said:


> Cant believe how this looks, its stunning. So they havent resprayed it? they have just detailed and applied these coating ? cant get over the finish!
> 
> How long does this coating last /?


That is correct 

4 months on and its still as shiny as the day i picked it up...

its a permanent coating...not like a polish which will eventually get washed off


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

4 months after having the treatment and it still looks as good as the day it got done...

(this is 5 days worth of abuse after its last quick wash)


----------



## TT3000 (May 18, 2017)

Hi mate, I've been sceptical about using this service as this is literally the first UK review I've seen of restore FX. I have some questions if you wouldn't mind getting back to me on. Did you have any scuffed paint areas or stone chips that they filled in or anything? I have a scuff on my rear bumper and sone deep stone chips in the bonnet. If so how well did they fill in? 
It's obvious you're happy with the work done and I'm glad I finally found a UK review. I'm sure you were sceptical of their claims too before you took the plunge! 
Was it still worth the money?

Thanks in

Sean


----------



## TT3000 (May 18, 2017)

D3YMO said:


> LOWBOYTT said:
> 
> 
> > Cant believe how this looks, its stunning. So they havent resprayed it? they have just detailed and applied these coating ? cant get over the finish!
> ...


Sorry should have probably quoted, if this is anything like the R32OC forum then you won't get a notification lol


----------

